# Beta Carotene Vitamin A



## christi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello,
    I'm scheduled to begin IVF next week and I have a question about vitamin A supplements.  I just read that vitamin A can be very bad in pregnancy, and that it is easily stored in the body.  I have been taking beta carotene vitamin A supplements in 25,000 i.u. softgels daily.  Will this be harmful for me and should I stop taking it immediately?  Thank you for any help you can offer to clarify this for me.
Christina


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Christina,

The recommendations are that you shouldn't take vitamin A supplements in pregnancy. I would recommend stopping them before you start treatment. The amount you are taking is not harmful to you and is below the maximum daily dose for vitamin A supplement but to be honest of you eat a varied diet with plenty of veg then you really don't need to take it at all.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

